# Spray on a level 5 finish



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone tryed these products? If so what kind of sprayer does it require, or does it work good enough to justify buying it? (just heard about it a year or so ago)


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

definatelly worth it if your doing custom/high end homes, when i bought mine thats what i was into for alot of work load and it paid for itself many times over, now i use it for my final on level 4 mostly because the bulk of my contracts are condo's production homes and appartment blocks.
i use it for total mud surfacing in some homes on certain walls, i've only purchased graco's mark 5 and have had no problems with it other that standard maintanance but have noticed a few other sprayers/manufacturers in your american market that might run just as effective if not better.
this tool can take your quality to a whole new level(and price bracket for bidding) the time/labor savings are amazing and also the tools versatility is endless you can run tapers,boxes,corner cannons,texture guns off of it as well but thats probablly a whole new thread and disscusion.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

mark 4 & 5, kick ass set up, plus you can spray different textures with it. It's a win-win


----------



## mid-maine drywall (Sep 20, 2010)

You know, I have been doing drywall for about 35 years. My father 
before me. So I grew up with it and mud in my veins i guess.  lol
Back,years ago, we ran tape and filled in the recess in the board.
Ran a 7" Ames box then a 12". Corners run and rolled-in and flushed.
Would run over them again with cornerbox. 3 spots on nails/screws and 3 times on bead. Sand smooth.. done.
Now.. GCs asking for level 5. I read alot on-line and here on 
'Drywall Talk'. If you think I am going to skim coat entire board,walls and ceilings..forget it.
But.. I have a way that my GCs have been happy.
I finish as above but spray a pva primer,backroll. Sand really well and
recoat again with pva and backroll.
Have had really good results and great comments on this process.
Still time consuming , but better on me and my shoulders might hold
up till I retire!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mid-maine drywall said:


> You know, I have been doing drywall for about 35 years. My father
> before me. So I grew up with it and mud in my veins i guess. lol
> Back,years ago, we ran tape and filled in the recess in the board.
> Ran a 7" Ames box then a 12". Corners run and rolled-in and flushed.
> ...


 

35 years ? ,,,And you can still lift your hands over your head? 
You did good!:thumbsup:


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I use a Grayco Mark IV tex spray for my level V finish. I finish with my standard level 4, then I pole sand but I do not light check. I then spray on the same finishing mud I always use (certainteed light finish), with a 575 tip, and trowel everything down. It's quick and easy. When I connect my 25 gallon hopper to my sprayer, I can easily stay ahead of three good trowel guys. Actually it's so easy to spray, I usually just have my apprentice spray on the mud, so I can be on a trowel. I have cheated once or twice in the past. I used this technique as a finishing coat. It still works great as long as you are aware of which direction you are troweling relative to the joints. The truth is though, you can charge enough money so there is no reason to cheat.


----------



## pigeon trainer (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi guys, ..new to the forum. Nice to meet everyone.

Out here in california, Prep-coat got really popular 10 or 15 years ago. We used to finish to level 4, then spray prep coat with an airless. The nice aspect of it was that no trowelling was necessary. The down-side was the expense of the product, and the necessity to mask (or pick-up edges later). It eventually lost favor, and things returned to the old-school method of putty coat just because it was more economical and quality by projects end. 
I guess thats my worry re: the mark IV/V. With that tool, you now have to trowel, as well as mask or pick-up. You also have a full-wall sand, ...unless it sprays out completely clean? (I dont know, and am asking)

I hired a crew once with a like-machine that guaranteed a level 5, and i was disappointed. 

skeptical in cali.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Technically a level 5 just has to equalize surface porosity. Of course perfection is wanted in all other aspects by the builders. Level 5 is a different animal all together. There are some good level 5 primer surfacers out there but they require a better than average level 4 finish before you spray :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

There ain't no coat like putty coat. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Tigahshark (Jan 8, 2015)

How do you guys connect your mark v's to a trash can for a bigger reservoir, is their a part. Number? Thanks


----------

